# Авиация > Современность >  Что имеют ВВС Ирана в ответ на угрозу США?

## Oldman

Интересно, как будут развиваться события в случае воздушного нападения США?

----------


## Холостяк

Да. Интересный вопрос! 
Сотрудничество России с Ираном в военно-технической сфере интенсивно развивалось в начале 90-х годов. Тогда в Иране были построены два завода по производству бронетанковой техники, где по лицензии выпускали танки Т-72М1 и БМП-2. На вооружении ВВС Ирана появились 30 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и 35 истребителей МиГ-29. А с ноября 1992 года по ноябрь 1996 года Иран получил три дизельные подлодки проекта 877ЭКМ. Тогда объем поставок Тегерану российской военной техники составлял около 500 миллионов долларов ежегодно. Летом 1995 года под давлением США Москва свернула программу сотрудничества.
_ВВС Ирана насчитывают примерно 220-240 боевых самолетов в составе боеготовых частей. Данное число является приблизительным и может оказаться значительно больше, так как в последние годы в Иране налажено самостоятельное производство запасных частей ко многим типам самолетов, что позволило отремонтировать и ввести в строй часть ранее непригодных к эксплуатации машин._ 
В оценке численности можно отталкиваться от цифр 2000 года. На тот момент в составе ВВС Ирана находилось (в боеготовом состоянии) 35 истребителей МиГ-29, поставленных из России в 90-е годы, примерно 20-25 истребителей-перехватчиков F-14A Tomcat, 60 истребителей F-5E Tiger II, 32 истребителя F-4E Phantom-II, 30 истребителей J-7 (китайская версия истребителя МиГ-21) и 30 бомбардировщиков Су-24. Кроме того, ВВС Ирана располагают примерно 200 разведывательными, учебными и транспортными самолетами. 
Основу боевой мощи армейской авиации, организационно входящей в ВВС, но в оперативном отношении подчиняющейся армии, составляют вертолеты AH-1J Cobra, которых насчитывается 100 в общей сложности и примерно 70-80 боеспособных. Кроме того, в ВВС насчитывается свыше 150 боеспособных транспортных и многоцелевых вертолетов. Иран имеет также собственное производство вертолетов на базе машин Bell-205 и Bell-206 американской разработки. 
В частности, с 2000 года Иран производит по украинской лицензии транспортно-пассажирский самолет Ан-140 (на начало 2006 года произведено свыше 50 самолетов), а также разворачивает производство летательных аппаратов собственной разработки — учебно-боевого самолета Tazarv и сверхзвукового истребителя Saegheh. Разработка и испытания собственного сверхзвукового реактивного истребителя, даже и имеющего в основе устаревший американский истребитель F-5E, позволили Ирану войти в „элитарный клуб“ государств — производителей сверхзвуковой авиатехники. Так же Иран ведет разработку перспективного сверхзвукового истребителя Shafagh. 
Значительно усилить ПВО Ирана должны поставки из России ЗРК „Тор-М1“, начавшиеся в 2006 году. По некоторым неподтвержденным сведениям, Иран располагает также 2-3 зенитно-ракетными комплексами С-300 ранних модификаций, приобретенными в странах СНГ. Сегодня вооруженные силы Ирана достаточно сильны, чтобы успешно воевать с армией любого из своих непосредственных соседей или нанести серьезный ущерб группировке войск США и их союзников попытающихся вторгнуться на территорию Ирана. Настрой у войск Ирана несколько другой, чем у армии Саддама Хусейна... Но...
_Вот еще ссылки на историю ВВС Ирана:_
http://www.airwar.ru/history/af/iran/iran.html
Ссылки на прогнозы:
http://www.iranatom.ru/news/aeoi/year07/march/ing.htm
http://www.vesti.ru/news.html?id=108790&sid=9
.

----------


## Micro

> примерно 20-25 истребителей-перехватчиков F-14A Tomcat ...


Есть сведения, что с 2002 г. 44 F-14A прошли КВР и модернизацию. 
Это те, которые носят камуфляж в двух оттенках серого света.

----------


## Micro

> В частности, с 2000 года Иран производит по украинской лицензии транспортно-пассажирский самолет Ан-140 (на начало 2006 года произведено свыше 50 самолетов ...


Хе-хе.  :Biggrin:  
3, словами: три.

----------


## Дилетант

> Есть сведения, что с 2002 г. 44 F-14A прошли КВР и модернизацию. 
> Это те, которые носят камуфляж в двух оттенках серого света.


И где запчасти и оборудование взяли? У наших нет, американцы не давали.

----------


## Nazar

> И где запчасти и оборудование взяли? У наших нет, американцы не давали.


А мой тезка , Владимир Владимирович  :Cool:  , недавно говорил, что давали. :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Думается, что не будет никакого нападения. США имеют серьёзные проблемы как в Ираке, так и в Афганистане, агрессия в отношении Ирана была бы безрассудной затеей.

----------


## Micro

> И где запчасти и оборудование взяли? У наших нет, американцы не давали.


Частично именно в США.  :Biggrin:  

Иранцам удалось - через посредников - закупать запчасти и оборудование, от которых ВМС США избавились на аукционах после выведения из строя собственных F-14. 
США только недавно перестали продавать это имущество, когда они окончательно поняли, кому всё это досталось.  :Rolleyes:  

Кое-что иранцы научились самому делать.  :Tongue:  
Они даже научились копировать АIM-54А и выпускают их серийно...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Они даже научились копировать АIM-54А и выпускают их серийно...


Именно А? Интересно, а насколько _реально_ в плане эффективности А отличается от С?

----------


## Nazar

> Иранцам удалось - через посредников - закупать запчасти и оборудование, от которых ВМС США избавились на аукционах после выведения из строя собственных F-14. 
> США только недавно перестали продавать это имущество, когда они окончательно поняли, кому всё это досталось.


США только не давно из строя F-14 вывели, и интересно мне как проходили эти "аукционы" при условии , что США не догадывалось кому все это достается :" А вот кому двигатель TF30-P-412?, который вы никуда кроме F-14 не воткнете, а F-14 есть только у Ирана"
 Cмешно, не правда-ли :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Micro

> Именно А?


Да, именно А, так как другой модификации у них никогда не было. 




> США только не давно из строя F-14 вывели, и интересно мне как проходили эти "аукционы" при условии , что США не догадывалось кому все это достается :" А вот кому двигатель TF30-P-412?, который вы никуда кроме F-14 не воткнете, а F-14 есть только у Ирана"
>  Cмешно, не правда-ли


Я тоже не понимаю, как можно было НЕ догадаться.  :Wink:   :Biggrin: 
Бог знает, в чём там дело...

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Они даже научились копировать АIM-54А и выпускают их серийно...


Если у персов всё в порядке с Фениксами, зачем же им тогда понадобилось присабачивать на F-14 сухопутный Hawk ?

----------


## timsz

По-моему, самое серьезное, что у них есть (вроде) - это наши противокорабельные ракеты.

----------


## Micro

> Если у персов всё в порядке с Фениксами, зачем же им тогда понадобилось присабачивать на F-14 сухопутный Hawk ?


Это было до того, что они освоили производство Феникса.

----------


## Холостяк

Коротенький видео ролик иранских ВВС:
http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...-exercise.html

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Это было до того, что они освоили производство Феникса.


Micro,
Скажем так - если сведения о серийном производстве иранского Феникса и его равноценных с оригиналом характеристиках происходят от Купера - тут особенно говорить не о чем ибо сей автор, как говорят "жжот" не по-детски :-) 
Вот одна из его статеек по поводу ВВС Ирана, оцените сами:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86RPXTZP

Вот. Но буде найдется у вас ссылочка на другой источник - милости просим будем рады изучить. :Wink:

----------


## Micro

*Grimm_brother*, обсудить это на основе "автор жжот не по-детски" - без конкретики - по-моему, имеет мало смысла.

----------


## Grimm_brother

Micro, а что именно обсуждать-то ?

----------


## Холостяк

Удар по Ирану может быть нанесен в начале апреля — данные разведки...
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1291420/

----------


## Холостяк

Следим за накалом обстановки.... Воздушное пространство Ирана нарушила пара американских бомбёров.

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1292904/

----------


## Chizh

> Вот именно, как то так. Люди, которым важнее истина, должны развенчивать *любые* исторические мифы! Вот в этом маленьком нюансе все отличие между нами! Человек, интересующийся историей ( или даже недавними событиями)  должен быть прежде всего *объективен*!


Совершенно верно.




> Я уже писал о своем  разговоре с Вячеславом Кондратьевом, в 200-х годах редактором АМ. Кондратьев как то за рюмкой чая пообщался с финским историком и указал ему на очевидные глупости и байки финских асов, на что финн ему ответил примерно так, что он патриот своей страны и будет писать о победах и достижениях, а о поражения и фальсификациях  пусть пишет  кто то другой!! И сказал это с гордостью!
> Представлю, выскажи кто то  подобное на наших форумах -смешают с г -ном! И я не говорю, что финн прав, он заведомо необъективен, но Вы не только *так же необъективны как и он*, в еще и рассматривайте историю с позиции врага. Мало того что вы изучаете только одну сторону, так еще и со знаком -! И то, что это исторические события, ничего не меняет - я привел пример по 888, это  было недавно, еще не стало историей!


Ну вот Вы опять скатываетесь к обвинениям.




> Вот опять же, по 888 - нам глупость на глупости *с обоих сторон*.
> Возьмись вы изучать эту тему, с   Вашей постановкой задачи -"аргументированному развенчиванию  российских мифов" - что получится на выходе предположить можно.


Не получится написать беспристрастную и объективную историю военного конфликта если являешься ярым патриотом одной стороны.
Нужно уметь хотя бы на время абстрагироваться. 
Но то как Вы неприемлете "другой" взгляд показывает Вашу ангажированность. К сожалению.

----------


## Chizh

> Не передергивайте. "Будут убивать", совершенно справедливо.


Вы все еще мечтаете о военном коммунизме? Или хотите НКВД со СМЕРШем восстановить?
Вроде современный и не глупый человек....

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Ну зачем от своих слов отказываться – оно не воробей, вылетит - не поймаешь. 
> Тем более написанное пером, пусть и виртуальным.


Что то не так? Вы процитировали мое сообщение, оно есть я от него не отказываюсь. Что не так? Коллаборационистов  "в случае чего" убивать будут. Да. Историческая закономерность. Надеюсь, что этот  случай не наступит.




> А что-ж не сами-то стрелять будете ? Предпочитаете как раньше – убирать оппонентов чужими чистыми руками с холодной головой ? Как неоригинально....


 Потроллить захотелось? Кто круче?
Если не  дай Бог наступят всякие нехорошие события, тогда и посмотрим, кто и как  поступать будет. Только тогда сегодняшние оппоненты таковыми не будут, а будут предателями, коллаборационистами. Понятно?



> И при чем тут Зефиров, я-то Вас про финского историка спрашивал… Хоть что-нибудь конкретное озвучьте.


А причем тут финский историк? Это эпизод из жизни, допустим Кондратьев спьяну  все наврал - и что, это что то меняет? Такого самокопания, вскрывания "нарывов", восхваления бывших врагов и принижения своих героев, в таком количестве как в России, особенно в 90-е годы,  в западной исторической литературе нет (по крайне мере в переводной). Не принято у них оценивать события "из окопа врага" и уж тем более сочувствую ему или восхищаясь. Не принято развенчивать своих героев  и исторические мифы. Не верите? почитайте про Корейскую войну на  балансире допустим. Можно и что то другое, любую широко известную тему тему - про Руделя, про немецких асов в заполярье (рекомендую Марданова).
Вы с этим тезисом не согласны? Если охота поспорить, ориентируясь на судебное разбирательство, напомню, что общеизвестные вещи в гражданском процессе доказыванию не подлежат - это я как юрист говорю.

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Не получится написать беспристрастную и объективную историю военного конфликта если являешься ярым патриотом одной стороны.
> Нужно уметь хотя бы на время абстрагироваться. 
> .


Я выкладывал  куски по 888, за 08 и 09 августа - я  был анагжирован? Скрывал наши глупости, вроде идиотской бомбежки Вазиани? Уменьшал погибших мирных грузин?
Будут выходить в "Анталогии войны" следующие части  (если все хорошо будет) - почитаете и выскажите мнение.

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Вы все еще мечтаете о военном коммунизме? Или хотите НКВД со СМЕРШем восстановить?
> Вроде современный и не глупый человек....


Ну вы тоже.... неглупый.  И что? В случае военного вторжения, аннексии граждан выступающих на стороне противника, поддерживающих его, в том числе и морально, как правило убивают другие граждане, лояльные к действующей власти. Так всегда было в разных странах. Что не так то?
При чем тут НКВД?
Вы еще вспомните татаро-монгольское иго, народные  восстания часто  подавлялись дружинами князей-коллаборационистов а народ в свою очередь пытался порешить их, безуспешно правда.

Всё, хватит, я завязываю с офф-топом, давайте про Иран, предлагаю всем.

----------


## Sr10

> А причем тут финский историк? Это эпизод из жизни, допустим Кондратьев спьяну  все наврал - и что, это что то меняет?


Оппаньки...;)
Ну и где объективность, за которую Вы так ратуете? Если для вас разницы нет - что было в реальности, чего не было. Один чистый агитпром и навешивание ярлыков. Сомневаешься что Гастелло таранил танки – коллаборационист, проверяешь по архивам боевой счет Сафонова – предатель, разбираешься какие-же безымянные корабли топили торпедоносцы  - изменник, поинтересовался что там конкретного совершила шпион и диверсант (по общепринятым нормам) Космодемьянская – тролль, ищешь кого там разгромили наголову на Чудском озере - нехороший человек.  А в будущем бурмистр и пособник, без сомнения, достойный виселицы.  Вот и все Ваши аргументы.
При чем здесь взгляд из “окопа врага” ?  Здесь в теме вообще не рассматривали иностранные исторические исследования, ни я , ни кто-либо другой. Это исключительно Ваши фантазии, как и предыдущие – про изменников.
А наши суды и юристов знаю “изнутри “, так что Ваша “объективная” позиция мне теперь предельна ясна. 
Ну и классика – раз возразить по существу нечего, давайте про Иран. Да судя по ветке, этот Иран никому не интересен, своих проблем хватает. Тем более там не происходит ничего – одна пропаганда в Вашем стиле. Успехов.

----------


## Nazar

> Сомневаешься что Гастелло таранил танки – коллаборационист, проверяешь по архивам боевой счет Сафонова – предатель, разбираешься какие-же безымянные корабли топили торпедоносцы  - изменник, поинтересовался что там конкретного совершила шпион и диверсант (по общепринятым нормам) Космодемьянская – тролль, ищешь кого там разгромили наголову на Чудском озере - нехороший человек.


Да дело не в сомнениях и не в поисках истины, а в том, как эти сомнения преподносятся.
Слишком много последнее время находится "историков" и в данном случае Рыбин, наравне с Млечиными, Сванидзе, Резуны и так далее, единственной целью которых, является не поиск исторической правды, а выуживание всего плохого что было в рассматриваемый период, эдакая избирательная история, хорошее мы опустим, а вот все дерьмо на поверхность вытащим. И тому же Рыбыну, Саша это неоднократно говорил, как о стену горох. :Wink:

----------


## APKAH

> Слишком много последнее время находится "историков" и в данном случае Рыбин, наравне с Млечиными, Сванидзе, Резуны и так далее, единственной целью которых, является не поиск исторической правды, а выуживание всего плохого что было в рассматриваемый период, эдакая избирательная история, хорошее мы опустим, а вот все дерьмо на поверхность вытащим.


Вот-вот, а развелось то таких как много...некоторые называют свою деятельность "исторической памятью", считая что не стоит забывать о том как нас обманули, предали и т.д.
Итог этой деятельности подвергнуть переосмыслению уже сложившиеся факты, вызвать в обществе дискуссии, противоречия, разногласия и в этом всём можно растворить любой исторический факт.

----------


## SergM

Давайте помечтаем: а хорошо всё-таки жить сейчас в Лондоне, и покупая 2-й после Челси Британский футбольный клуб (сейчас этим горд другой русский крендель с мало-известной фамилией) и захаживая на этот или другой русский форум-наслаждаться рассуждениями "о патриотизме"  :Biggrin: ... Такая у нас страна... что вверх всё последнее время, особенно прошлые и текущие 100 лет всплывает непременно ... И организует тут всё очень для себя комфортно и уютно. Под наши рассуждения о патриотизме в войне прошлого поколения.

----------


## Sr10

> Да дело не в сомнениях и не в поисках истины, а в том, как эти сомнения преподносятся.
> Слишком много последнее время находится "историков" и в данном случае Рыбин, наравне с Млечиными, Сванидзе, Резуны и так далее, единственной целью которых, является не поиск исторической правды, а выуживание всего плохого что было в рассматриваемый период, эдакая избирательная история, хорошее мы опустим, а вот все дерьмо на поверхность вытащим.


Так о хорошем тома исписаны. Читайте на здоровье. Мемуары  маршалов многотомные, всякие исторические труды и энциклопедии советского периода. Библиотеки ломятся, в чем проблема ?  До конца 80-х только о “хорошем’ и можно было, разве не так ? О плохом просто не печатали…
Если все очернительство и клевета – как немцы под Москвой спустя полгода оказались, при изначальном соотношении сил, и почему на обратный процесс более трех лет ушло ? Значит было что-то помимо хорошего. Иначе концы с концами не сходятся.
  Что-б однобоко это не выглядело, как некоторым может показаться, в Европе сейчас почти везде законы предусматривают ответственность вплоть до уголовной “за отрицание холокоста”. Типа старых советских о “антисоветчине” и нынешних российских о “экстремизме’. Не за пропаганду фашизма – а за сомнения в иудейских сказках. Поэтому не разделяю излишний оптимизм некоторых форумчан по поводу Запада.

----------


## SergM

А вот это уже серьёзно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
**************************************************  *********
http://www.utro.ru/articles/2010/03/10/879209.shtml
В Военно-воздушных силах США за знание русского и чеченского языков начали доплачивать по $500 в месяц. Их могут получать не только лица, по роду деятельности свободно владеющие иностранными языками, - разведчики и переводчики, - но и абсолютно все военнослужащие.
Об этом сообщил полковник Пол Валенсуэла, ответственный за реализацию программы языковой и страноведческой подготовки в ВВС. По его словам, в Пентагоне пришли к выводу, что от умения военных общаться с жителями страны, где проводится боевая операция, напрямую зависит ее успех.
**************************************************  *********

----------


## APKAH

"Пришли к такому выводу" еще давным давно, еще с 90-х годов, очень кстати тут про Чечню, вопросы напрашиваются сами собой  :Rolleyes: 




> По его словам, в Пентагоне пришли к выводу, что от умения военных общаться с жителями страны, где проводится боевая операция, напрямую зависит ее успех.

----------


## Nazar

> Если все очернительство и клевета – как немцы под Москвой спустя полгода оказались, при изначальном соотношении сил, и почему на обратный процесс более трех лет ушло ? Значит было что-то помимо хорошего. Иначе концы с концами не сходятся.


Так обратный путь и расстояние в два раза больше изначального занял.
И не говорил я нигде, что * все очернительство и клевета*, я говорю что нынешние, некоторые "правдолюбцы", на свет стараются вытаскивать только негатив, потакая своим больным амбициям и чьим-то заказам.
Сванидзе в своей бараньей упертости тому пример, лучше бы прояснил до конца за что деда расстреляли, а то мнение есть, что чуть-ли не за растление малолетних.

----------


## Sr10

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
> **************************************************  *********
> http://www.utro.ru/articles/2010/03/10/879209.shtml
> **************************************************  *********


С добрым утречком.ru !  ;))
Они давно его изучают (великий и могучий). Даже матерный. Кое-где кое-когда выяснилось, что половина переговоров в эфире непонятна – ибо “спецсленг” ;))  
Доплата, да положена, как и за многое другое. Поощряется командованием. 
Иные “агрессоры”, со слов инсайдеров, такой “загиб” при совместном маневрировании могут выдать – уши вянут. Особенно у дам (что на фото – модель или реальный летчик ?).

----------


## garret

_Конверты с неизвестным белым порошком поступили в три израильских посольства в Европе и три консульства Израиля в США, сообщила газета «Маарив»_
наверное ЦРУ порошок рассылает а потом все свалят на Иран и есть еще один повод для убийства Иранцев

_Виновный в смерти 24 иракцев морпех получит пару месяцев тюрьмы_
гуманно демократично.
Если кто-то завалит америкоса то явно наказание будет другим

----------


## Sr10

> Так обратный путь и расстояние в два раза больше изначального занял.
> И не говорил я нигде, что * все очернительство и клевета*, я говорю что нынешние, некоторые "правдолюбцы", на свет стараются вытаскивать только негатив, потакая своим больным амбициям и чьим-то заказам.
> Сванидзе в своей бараньей упертости тому пример, лучше бы прояснил до конца за что деда расстреляли, а то мнение есть, что чуть-ли не за растление малолетних.


Обратно – не до Берлина, а до полного освобождения своей территории.
Не видел я у того-же Рыбина в публикациях больных амбиций и тем-более чьего-то заказа. Упомянутая мной статья в МА вполне корректная и выдержанная. Может я чего пропустил из последних публикаций, тогда ссылку дайте, пожалуйста. Людям свойственно меняться, но на тот момент - нормально написано, без перегибов.
Про Сванидзе я даже не упоминал, честно говоря сразу не соображу – о ком речь ?

----------


## Chizh

> А вот это уже серьёзно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
> **************************************************  *********
> http://www.utro.ru/articles/2010/03/10/879209.shtml
> В Военно-воздушных силах США за знание русского и чеченского языков начали доплачивать по $500 в месяц. Их могут получать не только лица, по роду деятельности свободно владеющие иностранными языками, - разведчики и переводчики, - но и абсолютно все военнослужащие.
> Об этом сообщил полковник Пол Валенсуэла, ответственный за реализацию программы языковой и страноведческой подготовки в ВВС. По его словам, в Пентагоне пришли к выводу, что от умения военных общаться с жителями страны, где проводится боевая операция, напрямую зависит ее успех.
> **************************************************  *********


Они доплачивают не только за русский или чеченский, а вообще за знание иностранного языка. За китайский или африканский тоже доплачивают.
По моему нормальная практика, чтобы мотивировать профессиональный рост и иметь спецов для любого региона мира.

----------


## An-Z

Такова практика в любой нормальной армии, в том числе и нашей... И давайтеж ужеж ближеж к теме, а не то..

----------


## garret

То чт оАмерикосы будут уничтожать иран это ясно и так. 
Ну не могут они  спокойно жить если тучу людей не убьют.
интерестно как и когда это будет.

Мне кажеться есть два варианта.

Первый это удар по иранской АЭС делает Израиль, иран бьет в ответ. И тут за своих братьем меньших вступаеться США, фпанция и прочая Германия. И начинают раскатывать Иран вдоль и поперек всеми своими средствами.

Вариант второй. Сначала эмбарго, потом условия, потом томагавки.
Даже если Иран выполнит все условия и пустит на свои обьекты всех и все, все равно его будут бомбить.

А вот когда это интерестно. Мне кажеться что это будет перед выборами президента США. В любом случае обоим кандидатам придеться поддержать удар по Ирану, также как они поддержали и 8.8.8.

----------


## APKAH

Будут ли американцы использовать ближневосточные аэродромы для нанесения ударов по Ирану?

Понятно как и в прошлые разы в начале томагавками уничтожат ПВО и все РЛС, далее роль авиации. А вот какие типы будут использоваться в нанесении ударов?
Из авиации думаю самое время проверить в бою Ф-22...

По авиационному вооружению будет как минимум дебют сверхмощной противобункерной авиабомбы "MOP" (глубина проникновения в армированный бетон - 60 метров, масса 13,6 тонн)


Чего по вашему мнению "от них" можно ожидать еще ?

----------


## Nazar

> Это не доказательство. Это ваше личное мнение.


Мое личное мнение? 
Вы знаете сколько принципов по которым США применяет силу?
Их четыре
1) Самооборона (статья 51 Устава ООН)
2) Право на превентивную самооборону
3) Правительство США, в одностороннем порядке, определяет, какова степень угрозы и каким образом США должны реагировать на нее.
Это право не может быть передано каким-либо международным структурам (в том числе ООН) . Международные организации также не имеют возможности наложить "вето" в случае против применения США военной силы. 
4) Президент США - как главнокомандующий вооруженными силами страны имеет право отдать приказ вооруженным силам обеспечить безопасность страны.

Вам третий принцип не кажется слишком борзым? Югославия несла большую угрозу США? Ирак и Афганистан несли большую угрозу США? Ливия несла большую угрозу США? Может Сирия с Ираном угрожает США и их безопасности? Негры в Сомали угрожали государственности и безопасности США?
Откройте глаза и посмотрите на мир шире, а не через звезднополосатую ширму.

----------


## Иваныч

Самый главный,как только у США не хватает "благ",их надо немедленно отобрать у других народов.

----------


## Chizh

> Мое личное мнение? 
> Вы знаете сколько принципов по которым США применяет силу?
> Их четыре
> 1) Самооборона (статья 51 Устава ООН)
> 2) Право на превентивную самооборону
> 3) Правительство США, в одностороннем порядке, определяет, какова степень угрозы и каким образом США должны реагировать на нее.
> Это право не может быть передано каким-либо международным структурам (в том числе ООН) . Международные организации также не имеют возможности наложить "вето" в случае против применения США военной силы. 
> 4) Президент США - как главнокомандующий вооруженными силами страны имеет право отдать приказ вооруженным силам обеспечить безопасность страны.
> 
> ...


Не перепрыгивайте с темы на тему пожалуйста.

Выше вы заявили что:



> Американцам нужен не просто мирный Иран, им нужен слабый Иран, со сговорчивыми и податливыми лидерами, Иран без развитой промышленности и так далее. Кроме Иранских ресурсов им ничего не надо,...


Попробуйте это как-то аргументированно, без личных эмоций и конспирологических теорий доказать.

----------


## muk33

> Самый главный,как только у США не хватает "благ",их надо немедленно отобрать у других народов.


Все так, но почему США не отбирают их у, например, Норвегии. Ведь "благ" там больше, чем в США (доходы на душу населения), а по добыче нефти на ту же душу страна на 5 месте в мире. (Россия на 16 месте, а Иран на 18-м)  :Wink:

----------


## Иваныч

> Все так, но почему США не отбирают их у, например, Норвегии. Ведь "благ" там больше, чем в США (доходы на душу населения), а по добыче нефти на ту же душу страна на 5 месте в мире. (Россия на 16 месте, а Иран на 18-м)


Отбирают,только схемы разные.
У Норвегии есть фонд "будущих поколений".Это "ценные" бумаги США.Таких бумаг США напродавали уже,не только конечно Норвегии,на сумму более 14трл.долларов.Любой разумный человек понимает,что столько вернуть нереально.
Ситуация выглядит так.Кто-то продал нефть,получил доллары.Часть их вложил в Ценные бумаги США,на которые США вновь закупили нефть и т.д..
В жизни конечно сложнее.Доллары могут прийти из Германии например,но напечатаны они были в США и туда вернулись.
Кстати есть негласный закон,что страна имеющая на своей территории полезные ископаемые,обязана их продавать.
Поэтому Норвегия несмотря на то,что у неё долларов "немеренно",всё равно вынуждена продавать нефть,а на полученные от продажи доллары приобретать ценные бумаги США.

----------


## Иваныч

Официальный представитель госдепартамента США Виктория Нуланд заявила на брифинге в пятницу, что Вашингтон не считает Россию другом Дамаска и поэтому, скорее всего, Москва не будет приглашена на встречу «друзей Сирии».

«Вы должны быть другом сирийского народа. И для того, чтобы быть приглашенным на конференцию (первая встреча «друзей Сирии» пройдет в Тунисе 24 февраля) - а приглашенных, мы думаем, будет много - нужно быть странами, на словах и на делах поддерживающими сирийский народ, особенно поддерживающими вчерашнюю резолюцию Генассамблеи ООН и предложения Лиги арабских государств по урегулированию в Сирии. Китай не входит в число этих стран, и Россия тоже», - сказала Нуланд.

----------


## Sr10

> Отбирают,только схемы разные.
> В жизни конечно сложнее.
> Кстати есть негласный закон,что страна имеющая на своей территории полезные ископаемые,обязана их продавать.
> Поэтому Норвегия несмотря на то,что у неё долларов "немеренно",всё равно вынуждена продавать нефть,а на полученные от продажи доллары приобретать ценные бумаги США.


Бедные викинги, они по недалекости своей даже не подозревают, как нагло и цинично их обманывают... Есть оказывается, негласный закон о сдаче природных ресурсов за заведомо необеспеченные бумаги. Любой разумный человек, это понимает, как выяснилось. А государства-экспортеры пребывают в глубоком заблуждении. А они и не знали о нем до сего судьбоносного для всего мира дня, и наивно полагали, что именно разработка своих богатых природных залежей принесло малонаселенной небольшой заполярной стране Норвегии такие профиты как-то: 
Единственная страна мира, сохранившая положительное сальдо бюджета в 2009 г 
По норме накопления делит первые места в мире с Японией и Финляндией.
По ВВП на душу населения занимает 6-е место в мире, ( США - 10-е)
С 2001 г самая достойная для проживания страна в мире - по соотношению продолжительность жизни - уровень доходов - качество образования (метода оценки Legatum,Oxford Analytica,Gallup World Poll Service).
   И если завтра норвежцы решат прекратить торговать сырьем и вернуться к исконным своим промыслам – рыбалке и грабежу окрестных побережий, то Штаты, презрев гласные договоренности НАТО, согласно негласному закону, проведут локальную “бурю свободы’.
Кстати, за грабеж побережий, кроме шуток, можно будет и огрести, на полном серьезе, с одобрения мирового сообщества. С чего начались проблемы одного усатого ближневосточного вождя, если кто запамятовал – влез немножко пограбить соседнее кувейтское и аравийское побережье.  Закончилось все для него несовместимым с жизнью повреждением шейных позвонков спустя более 10 лет с реализации  идеи грабежа, “показавшейся тогда неплохой”. А Ирак как торговал нефтью, так и торгует. Но уже тихо-чинно, не возбухая на соседей и не обстреливая чужие танкеры в Заливе.
Кстати, а что отобрали у бывшей Югославии – какие ресурсы? Вложились в операцию союзники финансово неплохо, а где богатства несметные, согласно негласному закону им положенные ?  
И вроде ни садамовский  Ирак, ни каддафивская Ливия и не собирались никогда прекращать экспорт нефти, ибо не все хотят обратно к исконным промыслам – доить верблюдов.  И свободолюбивый демократичный миролюбивый исламский Иран не собирается. Все готовы продавать богатства за необеспеченные бумаги, глупцы. Включая “великая наша” РФ. 
Другой (и главный) вопрос – как правящие режимы стран этими бумагами распоряжаются.

----------


## APKAH

> Кстати, а что отобрали у бывшей Югославии – какие ресурсы? Вложились в операцию союзники финансово неплохо, а где богатства несметные, согласно негласному закону им положенные ?


Это была пощечина России. Это должна была быть прелюдия к богатствам России. Поэтому развал Югославии начали еще до развала СССР, причем Сербии (Серебрянная Русь) досталось больше всех.

----------


## alexvolf

> Кстати, а что отобрали у бывшей Югославии – какие ресурсы? Вложились в операцию союзники финансово неплохо, а где богатства несметные, согласно негласному закону им положенные ?


Sr10
Ну финансовые затраты т.н. коалиции понять можно.Достигнутая -
цель РАЗДЕЛЯЙ И ВЛАСТВУЙ оправдывает все финансовые затраты плюс
к тому же после любого вооруженного конфликта появляются доп. бонусы в различном  виде - начиная от восстановления разрушенного
хозяйства и ВС до создания марионеточного "демократического" правительства...

----------


## alexvolf

> Это была пощечина России. Это должна была быть прелюдия к богатствам России. Поэтому развал Югославии начали еще до развала СССР, причем Сербии (Серебрянная Русь) досталось больше всех.


Если проанализировать причины приведшие к развалу Югославии, то
можно заметить,что они во многом сходны с причинами приведшими к
развалу Советского Союза...

----------


## Sr10

> Это была пощечина России. Это должна была быть прелюдия к богатствам России.


Какая еще пощечина-прелюдия ? После хука 1991г  пощечины с их стороны могли быть только дружеские, приводящие в чувства ;)
И что такое Россия в этом контексте – это ЕБН с его “семьей”, к тому моменту вконец износившийся и вскоре замененный на “преемника” ВВП ? Так вот они и есть настоящая оплеуха русскому национальному самосознанию, а нисколько не события в далекой Югославии. 
  Просто в центре Европы, к тому моменту в большинстве своем находившейся в НАТО, возник серьезный очаг напряженности в виде межэтнических конфликтов в явно окончательно разваливающейся Югославии. Имела место грызня между местными весьма мелкими с точки зрения Штатов "авторитетами", однако серьезно напрягавшая их европейских союзников. Урегулировать их режим убежденного коммуниста, не чуждого семейной  коммерции и олигархии Милошевича(как и его большие братья ЕБН и ВВП) был не в состоянии, равно и всякие ”миротворцы” и “войска ООН’, что вынудило НАТО опробовать новую тактику воздушно-космической бесконтактной операции для уничтожения военно-экономического потенциала наиболее сильного и агрессивно настроенного из противоборствующих сторон, с последующим разведением этих самых сторон по индивидуальным внутревидовым вольерам.  И в общем цель была достигнута – уже довольно давно в тех местах, разделенных новыми вынужденными  границами все относительно спокойно.
Посему утверждение что НАТО проводит свои операции исключительно ради природных ресурсов абсолютно неверно. В югославском случае, образно выражаясь “вскрыли нарыв” для стабилизации ситуации в союзнической Европе. Попутно проверили на практике теоретические расчеты проведения таких операций, но это только попутно. Главная цель – стабилизация обстановки в регионе.

----------


## alexvolf

> Какая еще пощечина-прелюдия ? После хука 1991г  пощечины с их стороны могли быть только дружеские, приводящие в чувства ;)
> ......Имела место грызня между местными весьма мелкими с точки зрения Штатов "авторитетами", однако серьезно напрягавшая их европейских союзников. Урегулировать их режим убежденного коммуниста, не чуждого семейной  коммерции и олигархии Милошевича(как и его большие братья ЕБН и ВВП) был не в состоянии, равно и всякие ”миротворцы” и “войска ООН’, что вынудило НАТО опробовать новую тактику воздушно-космической бесконтактной операции для уничтожения военно-экономического потенциала наиболее сильного и агрессивно настроенного из противоборствующих сторон, с последующим разведением этих самых сторон по индивидуальным внутревидовым вольерам.  И в общем цель была достигнута – уже довольно давно в тех местах, разделенных новыми вынужденными  границами все относительно спокойно....


Sr 10
Все подоплеки к событиям 90-х более серьезны,нежели Вы себе представляете.

Причем здесь Милошович,который как раз и пошел на поводу обешаний и советов данных ему со стороны " друзей."
В Югославии все Началось как затем и у нас с экономического застоя-отстоя и затем "самостийности" провозглащенной Карадживичем которого
собственно и поддержал Запад- после чего и начался межэтнический дележ.Кстати рано или поздно аналогичные проблемы возникнут и в самом Евросоюзе- the thin red line-уже довольно четко просматривается.
Жить дружным скопом в одной семье даже родным не всегда удается,а что говорить о народах разных по своему ментолитеду,образу жизни и религии...

----------


## Sr10

> Все подоплеки к событиям 90-х более серьезны,нежели Вы себе представляете.


“Конспирология” или “Профессор был не прав, все было совсем не так ”  ? Неубедительно.
Ничего выдающегося там не было – обычные проблемы многонациональных образований, пришедшиеся на время правления невеликого ума цезарей местного разлива с чересчур загребущими лапками. 
Если-бы резня началась не посередине Европы, никто-бы из сильных сегодняшнего мира даже не почесался. Режут друг-дружку много где, в Африке особенно вдохновенно, а “принуждают к миру” - выборочно.

----------


## alexvolf

> “Конспирология” или “Профессор был не прав, все было совсем не так ”  ? Неубедительно.
> Ничего выдающегося там не было – обычные проблемы многонациональных образований, пришедшиеся на время правления невеликого ума цезарей местного разлива с чересчур загребущими лапками. Если-бы резня началась не посередине Европы, никто-бы из сильных сегодняшнего мира даже не почесался. Режут друг-дружку много где, в Африке особенно вдохновенно, а “принуждают к миру” - выборочно.


 Уважаемый
Как Вас понимать? 
Вы хотите сказать что "цезари великого ума местного разлива" достояние только США,а остальные страны  не достойны многонациональных государственных образований?

----------


## Иваныч

> Бедные викинги, они по недалекости своей даже не подозревают, как нагло и цинично их обманывают...


Викинги уже знают как нагло и цинично их кинули.

Норвежский Пенсионный Фонд - управляющий активами на полтриллиона, это самый большой пенсионный фонд Европы, куда направляются средства от продажи нефти и газа (по аналогии с нашим Стабфондом) - выдвинул обвинения против крупнейшего банка США Bank Of America в разграблении национальных сбережений посредством ипотечных махинаций.

И в евро вместо евро бумажки.
Норвежский фонд держит 75 млрд евро в номинированных в евро облигациях EFSF. Норвежский суверенный фонд (Государственный пенсионный фонд Норвегии), который также называют нефтяным фондом и фондом будущих поколений.

Можно конечно сказать .что всё будет хорошо,но неспокойно в финансовом мире,кризис однако.

По подробней можно почитать здесь.
http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/09/14/b...ensionnyi-fond

----------


## Иваныч

Если посмотреть на структуру населения Норвегии,то собственно завидывать будущему этой страны не приходится.

----------


## APKAH

> Если посмотреть на структуру населения Норвегии,то собственно завидывать будущему этой страны не приходится.


Такая обстановка во многих столицах западной Европы. Это уже норма что больше половины населения в столицах это НЕ представители национальностей тех стран. В Лондоне англичан и четверти не наберется...

----------


## Иваныч

> Такая обстановка во многих столицах западной Европы. Это уже норма что больше половины населения в столицах это НЕ представители национальностей тех стран. В Лондоне англичан и четверти не наберется...


Я понимаю,что и нас эта проблема не обходит,к сожалению.
Сегодняшняя экономическая модель мировой экономики и ведёт к подобным результатам.

----------


## Иваныч

Россия станет участником международной конференции «Друзья Сирии», которая 24 февраля пройдет в Тунисе, пишет межарабская газета «Аш-Шарк аль-Аусат» со ссылкой на заявление тунисского министра иностранных дел Рафика Абдессаляма.

«И Россия, и Китай уже получили приглашения на участие в конференции», - сказал министр.
...«а также государства, имеющие влияние в регионе, такие как США, Китай, Россия и Индия примут участие в конференции».

----------


## Холостяк

По-моему всех этих турецко-израильских агентов пора уже вешать...

*В Сирии схвачены десятки турецко-израильских агентов, готовивших теракты против президента Башара Асада*

На территории Сирии действуют отряды турецких и израильских спецназовцев, которые оказывают помощь оппозиции в попытке свергнуть режим Башара Асада. Как сообщают иранские СМИ, в минувшие выходные в плен к сирийским войскам попали около 50 турецких военных разведчиков, которые обучали военному делу боевые формирования сирийской оппозиции, передает "Интерфакс". 

Семь пленных турецких разведчиков признались, что они якобы прошли подготовку в израильской разведке Моссад и их задачей была организация терактов на территории Сирии с целью дестабилизировать и без того сложную обстановку внутри этой страны и оказать поддержку так называемой Свободной сирийской армии. 

Об арестах турецких офицеров сообщает и сайт NEWSru Israel. В частности, он отмечает, что информацию о задержаниях турецких агентов в Сирии опубликовала популярная местная газета Today's Zaman. При этом в качестве источника информации турки указали израильскую газету Haaretz. 

Как отмечает NEWSru Israel, сайт израильской газеты действительно опубликовал сообщение об аресте турецких офицеров в Сирии в субботу, 18 февраля, вынеся эту информацию в заголовок, хотя сама статья была посвящена присутствию американских беспилотных самолетов в небе над Сирией. Только в самом конце статьи автор без какой-либо ссылки на источники информации сообщал об аресте турецких офицеров. Правда, по его версии, это произошло не в минувшие выходные, а гораздо раньше, так как переговоры об освобождении длятся уже неделю. 

Сирия в качестве условия освобождения офицеров требует от Турции выдать всех военнослужащих, дезертировавших из сирийской армии, закрыть турецко-сирийскую границу для контрабанды оружия повстанцам и предоставить Ирану право выступить посредником между официальным Дамаском и сирийской оппозицией. Согласно статье в Haaretz, на текущий момент Турция отказывается выполнить требования Сирии. 


http://www.newsru.com/world/20feb2012/sirianturk50.html

http://www.todayszaman.com/news-2718...-in-syria.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Столь "точные и ценные " сведения получены, вероятно, прямо из космоса. :Wink:  Есть, говорят, у нас такие засекреченные "специалисты" которые с космосом общаются :Cool:  А там то, что будет, уже наперед известно :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Иран обстрелял американские базы в Ираке

После завершения похорон Сулеймани Иран перешел от угрозу к делу.
Американские базы в Ираке были обстреляны баллистическими ракетами. Было запущено несколько десятков ракет.

Пентагон заявил, что удары нанесены по американским базам Айн-аль-Асад и Эрбиль. Также сообщается об ударах по "Лагерю Таджи".
О жертвах и разрушениях пока нет достоверной информации.

После нанесения удара, президент Ирана подвесил у себя в твиттере флаг Ирана.

Сообщается также о том, что за первой волной ракет, последовала вторая.
Шиитская милиция Ирака объявила о начале операции "Подавляющий ответ".

С авиабазы ОАЭ взлетели 6 самолетов. Истребители Ирана уже находятся в воздухе.
КСИР заявляет, что как только США нанесут удар по Ирану, Иран атакует цели в Израиле.

Ситуация находится в процессе развития.

Тема будет обновляться."

Фото и ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5550002.html

----------


## LansE293

> Москва. 8 января. INTERFAX.RU - Иран угрожает нанести удар внутри США, если Вашингтон решит ответить на ракетные удары по авиабазам в Ираке.
> 
> Корпус стражей исламской революции (КСИР) в своем телеграмм-канале пишет: "Пентагон сообщает, что США ответят на атаки Ирана".
> 
> После этого КСИР сообщает: "На этот раз мы ответим вам в Америке".
> 
> Кроме того, КСИР пригрозил нанести удары по Дубаю (ОАЭ) и Хайфе (Израиль), если территория Ирана подвергнется бомбардировкам.


https://www.interfax.ru/world/690434
Израильский портал



> Иранский сайт Press TV публикует заявление КСИР о том, что ракетный удар по военной базе – месть за убийство генерала Касема Сулеймани. В этом заявлении также сказано, что КСИР может атаковать цели в любой стране, где дислоцированы американские военные. КСИР призывает такие страны добиваться вывода военнослужащих армии США со своей территории. КСИР угрожает ударами по целям на территории США в случае, если американская армия атакует цели в Иране, заявляя, что в этом случае "Хизбалла" атакует Израиль. В Тегеране говорят, что Иран не хочет развязывать войну, но "осуществляет свое право на оборону".


NEWSru.co.il :: NBC News: Иран готов прекратить атаки на американские объекты, если США воздержатся от ответного удара



> Командование иранского "Корпуса стражей исламской революции" объявило, что для обстрела военных баз в Ираке, на которых дислоцированы американские военные, были применены баллистические ракеты дальнего радиуса действия "Зульфикар" и "Киям".
> 
> Максимальная дальность этих ракет составляет 700-800 км.
> 
> Летом прошлого года израильские СМИ писали, что модернизированные ракеты "Зульфикар" ("Зольфакар") были доставлены иранцами в Сирию и, возможно, переданы "Хизбалле". Сообщалось также о поставках ракет "Киям" йеменским хуситам.


NEWSru.co.il :: КСИР: для обстрела американских объектов в Ираке были применены ракеты "Зульфикар" и "Киям"

----------


## OKA

> " Иран обстрелял американские базы в Ираке...


Последствия :

https://twitter.com/alihashem_tv/sta...36455799283713

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5551325.html

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5551491.html

----------


## OKA

" Кадры с пораженной иранскими ракетами базы "Эйн аль-Асад".."  :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/892506.html

----------


## Nazar

Сбитый сегодня Bombardier E-11
Правда Афганистан...

----------

